# shredding paper



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

Any idea why cats love to just tear apart paper? Every once in a while, Squeakers gets in the mood to do some shredding... Fortunately, nothing important has found its way into her teeth and claws... yet!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I can't answer why, other than it's not an abnormal behavior. My Mellie likes to chew on paper and cardboard. She also likes to chew on wires, so I'm quite happy when she's satisfied with paper products.


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

I've found that I can buy all of the expensive toys and nothing works like an old cardboard box or crumpled up post it note!!! Don't know why, but he loves them...


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

I certainly don't know the "Why's" but I sure do know about the paper shredding and chewing. Wallace is quite a chewy sort of cat....he's definitely destroyed some things so we have to watch what we leave out. We even have to put socks on our rocking chair....he loves to chew the rockers. :? 
He loves to chew paper towels, toilet paper, boxes, paper, you name it. When he's in a chewing mood we often will give him a cardboard box so he can chew to his heart's content. He never eats it, he just chews and spits it out. It' quite funny actually, that is, unless he's destroyed something. But oh, I love my Wallace.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

ihave3kitties said:


> We even have to put socks on our rocking chair....he loves to chew the rockers. :?


Omg, that is so funny! Sorry to be laughing but I can imagine my cats rubbing against that sock and playing with it


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Our Lexx dose the same, he love paper's and boxes. But the funniest cat I used to have was our cuddles, she used to have a thing for loo roll, yes that’s right toilet roll, I would go into the bathroom for reasons we all know!, sit down and turn around and OMG she has pulled it off the holder and ripped it to bits, then pushed it to the back of the toilet so you could not see it. In the end we had to keeping shutting the bathroom door so she could not get in!!! We must have gone through 12 rolls a week. LOL

:blackcat


----------



## ladyhas2kitties! (Apr 7, 2005)

I have two cats aged 1 year and 7 months. One of them, Rooney has an obsession with shredding paper, I had started to think he was abnormal!!! He tears up the local papers, shreds our bank statements, and even chews the wallpaper off of the corner of the walls!!! It's funny to see, but were going to have to redecorate, and i want to know if there is anything I can do to stop the chewing of the walls? He too shreds up toilet paper, kitchen roll. It's reallly bizzare! :lol:


----------



## witchylass1965 (Jan 26, 2006)

:twisted: 
I think that cats tear paper because they like the sound(all crinkly ) and they like the feel on their teeth and claws.My female tortie POPPY adores cardboard and newspapers and never hesitates to attack them!


----------

